# When am i a BBW or a SBBW?



## emjaybbw (Apr 14, 2009)

When are you considered to be a BBW and when are you a SBBW or SSBBW?

I am 5ft 7 (1.68m) and weigh 150 kilograms, pounds probably 300 or something

I gained a lot the last few months..but healthwise it is starting to bother me..so i need to loose some.Don't feel like it..but i have to because my body is objecting it (my back and knees). So its time..because i am not feeling so good now.

But i was just wondering if i can still call myself a BBW or that i have been promoted to the SBBW status 

Just wanted to make sure i make a correct statement in my diary ;-)..

Can you tell me?

Thank you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 14, 2009)

There have been numerous debates on this topic - but I think almost no one would argue that 295 is SSBBW status. I think 350 would be about as low as I'd go in considering someone an SSBBW.


----------



## emjaybbw (Apr 14, 2009)

So i am still a BBW???..hmm..when i look at my body i feel really huge now..so i thought i would have been a SBBW by now..SSBBW i know i am not and will never get there. To be that big in the Netherlands would also harm me professionally unfortunately..


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 14, 2009)

You can call yourself whatever you like. Why let someone else define you? If you poke around the archives, you'll find plenty of threads in which posters attempt to define 'BBW' or 'SSBBW' -- and fail. Like beauty, BBWosity is in the eye of the beholder. Bottom line: _who_ you are is up to you; feel free to color outside the lines.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 14, 2009)

"Really huge" is all relative. lol. Maybe in the Netherlands you'd easily be one, but on Dims, we have more than a few who are over 500 pounds (myself included). 295 seems tiny to me. So yeah...it's all relative.

Dr. Feelgood, you're taking all the fun out of this.


----------



## emjaybbw (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats right..no one tells me what i am or not, who i can be or not, how much i may weigh or not. I define myself and nobody else..

I was just looking for what the general 'rule' was..I thought there was one..but obviously there is not.

Like a 50 year old woman, may feel like a girl, act like one or call herself a girl..but she is not a girl..she is a mature woman. ..i was thinking in those same lines i guess..


----------



## Cors (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the health problems. I hope you feel better soon. Unfortunately Europe is so much more fat-unfriendly than the US. 

Like the others have said, there is no need to define yourself but from what I have seen here, the cut-off seems to be around 350 or so for someone of average height (say, 5'4") so at 330lbs you are probably on the large end of BBW.


----------



## emjaybbw (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah BBM..yeah in that case i can see where you are coming from ;-) haha. 

I was just wondering that's all. I will just list my "selfproclaimed SBBW status" ;-) in my diary then, because it will be decreasing soon..

Thank you..


----------



## emjaybbw (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you Cors for your kind words..

Yes..i wish it was different. But sometimes i can hardly stand 5 minutes to wash dishes..my lower back is killing me..and my ankles.

I wish i did not have that..because it feels so not sexy..I doesnt make me feel like the sexy woman i know i am. Lovers dont want me to loose my weight..but hey..its my body and my health..

I will still be a big girl..just need to take the edge off..so i can breath again.

I envy the big girls who still can be very active, be sexy and huge..


----------



## imfree (Apr 14, 2009)

emjaybbw said:


> When are you considered to be a BBW and when are you a SBBW or SSBBW?
> 
> I am 5ft 7 (1.68m) and weigh 150 kilograms, pounds probably 300 or something
> 
> ...



Regardless of your BBW/SSBBW status and whether you lose
weight or not, please watch your nutrition. An obese person can
need vitamin or mineral supplements. I'm a 53 year old diabetic,
1.73m tall, 203kg guy who needs vitamin B-12, magnesium, and
potassium supplements. A good blood test can show which, if any
supplements you need. Increasing protein in your diet could help 
your knees.:bow:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 14, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There have been numerous debates on this topic - but I think almost no one would argue that 295 is SSBBW status. I think 350 would be about as low as I'd go in considering someone an SSBBW.


 Wow back around 2000 I officially pronounced The Threshold as 320 for average height, but you are absolutely correct, lovely BBMe, in raising the bar given the demographic surge in the interim. My interim is surging just thinking about it. I think that this Dutch lady should try Yoga. My knees were not working right a year-&-a-half ago and now they're good again.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Wow back around 2000 *I officially pronounced The Threshold as 320 *for average height, but you are absolutely correct, lovely BBMe, in raising the bar given the demographic surge in the interim. My interim is surging just thinking about it. I think that this Dutch lady should try Yoga. My knees were not working right a year-&-a-half ago and now they're good again.



Ned .... 

You never fail to amuse. 

P.S...... Should I be referring to you by your royal title, or can we be informal here?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 14, 2009)

emjaybbw said:


> But sometimes i can hardly stand 5 minutes to wash dishes..I



So why wash dishes? If you look like your avatar, guys will be fighting for the privilege.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2009)

bbwforumbbwforumbbwforum


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 14, 2009)

I found this on Wikipedia so take it for what it's worth.Another variant is SSBBW; Super-Size Big Beautiful Woman, which refers to women who are above a US dress size 26. 
Maybe it's more clothing size,than weight? IDK!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 15, 2009)

emjaybbw said:


> So i am still a BBW???..hmm..when i look at my body i feel really huge now..so i thought i would have been a SBBW by now.



I have no idea what an SBBW is, I've only ever heard the terms BBW or SSBBW and given the confusion I'm not sure yet another sub-division is going to be helpful here... Lol



emjaybbw said:


> SSBBW i know i am not and will never get there.



I dont mean this unkindly, but I bet quite a few of my fellow SSBBW sisters are reading that comment of yours with the same wry smile that I am...

Tracey xx


----------



## emjaybbw (Apr 16, 2009)

haha Tracey...

As you have read obviously..i will never get there because my current state is bothering me physically already and i feel like now is the time to really loose the weight to a state i feel more comfortable in. NOT because i think the ssbbw status or my non existent sbbw status is not beautiful. If you read me correctly..you could have guessed that i am actually proud that i got as far as i could...hence me wanting to know what i 'can call myself now'..and i am not even 350 as people mentioned here

I cant do anything with negative projections. So i will leave that comment to every one elses interpretation.

by the way..you look beautiful ;-)


----------



## emjaybbw (Apr 16, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> So why wash dishes? If you look like your avatar, guys will be fighting for the privilege.



hahaha..yes its me...and no they are not..unless its about sex ofcourse ...

Maybe its good to have them wash up first and then have sex..

Good sex for a good washing up-session hahaha..sounds like an equal balance to me ;-)..NOT haha !!!!

A good guy is hard to find in my world unfortunately


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

emjaybbw said:


> haha Tracey...
> 
> As you have read obviously..i will never get there because my current state is bothering me physically already and i feel like now is the time to really loose the weight to a state i feel more comfortable in.



I'm all for people doing whatever they feel they have to do to take care of their health so I'm not judging even if I dont think this is the right place to talk about your weight loss attempts. 
In the meantime though, and while wishing you well and good health and happiness at whatever size you are, I suspect the wry smile will remain.

Tracey


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I've been through this debate a time or two. I'm on the peek of what I think most people consider BBW to SSBBW curve. A couple pounds either way and my title changes lol. Personally, I consider myself an SSBBW for several reasons. One: Outside of Dims I'm the biggest person I know. Two: I'm short. 5'3" at 350 lbs is different from 5'7" and 350...In my opinion, anyway. Three: I'm more on the plus side of the curve then I am on the minus. Four: I don't know if this makes sense but even though I might look smaller but I carry a lot of weight. Five: Overall, the title "BBW" is less suited to me than the title "SSBBW." 

I wasn't a member of this community when I first started referring to myself as an "SS." When I discovered SSBBW-dom it fit much better than BBW-dom for which I was always too big...and told so. Then I discover Dims and am often told I'm too small for the SSBBW label. I find that frustrating. The term "midsize BBW" has been tossed around but as I am not a van or a family sedan I choose not to label myself thus. I'm an SSBBW (damnit *stomps foot*) until I'm not. 

So, bottomline...I agree with the Dr. Call yourself whatever serves you best. I do.


----------



## emjaybbw (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I suspect the wry smile will remain.
> 
> Tracey



if it makes you feel good...it should 

..and weight gain, weight loss, love, lack of, being happy..whatever...i am talking about myself and that what concerns me so it entitles me to talk about whatever topic i choose..even if that is weight loss. But it was not about that..it was about 'the definition' of my current size..

And yes like other posters mentioned...i am the one who decides how i define myself..


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 16, 2009)

According to wikipedia (the most unreliable online source of information ever), you have to wear a US dress size of 26 or above to be considered an SSBBW, though that clearly doesn't donate the weight you have to be at, something which i can't even guess  but i'm sure some of the women here will know?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 16, 2009)

emjay, I think you're misinterpreting Tracey. 

I think what she's alluding to is that every one of us (well, at least the vast majority) have said and felt exactly how you're feeling right now...and ended up this size anyway. I hate having to spell it out like that (I hope Tracey's not offended) but it's true. I vowed I would never get to 300, because I was just starting to see life was more physically difficult...and then it was, well, I'll never be 350... 400 was unthinkable...500 was UNFATHOMABLE, and something I never, EVER thought I'd see... and yet, here I am.


----------



## AJ! (Apr 17, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I vowed I would never get to 300, because I was just starting to see life was more physically difficult...and then it was, well, I'll never be 350... 400 was unthinkable...500 was UNFATHOMABLE, and something I never, EVER thought I'd see... and yet, here I am.


I know I wasn't supposed to enjoy that... and yet, here I am.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 17, 2009)

Bbwforumbbwforumbbwforum


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Bbwforumbbwforumbbwforum



qft

QUOTED FOR TRUTH

OR

QUITE FUCKING TRUE


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 17, 2009)

The Feeder.uk site a few years back had a chart that listed the various ranges of sizes and weights attributed to them. It was cute and in my estimation seemed somewhat accurate if you pay attention to the majority of FAs in their estimations of size and titles for them. 

Im not talking about the guys whose estimations of a 400lb woman seems small to them but a more realistic view. If i can find the chart i will post it here but the Feeder.uk site seems to be kinda here and gone and back again revamped from time to time, so it may not be an available piece of reference material anymore.
Rollhandler


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 18, 2009)

emjaybbw said:


> Thats right..no one tells me what i am or not, who i can be or not, how much i may weigh or not. I define myself and nobody else..
> 
> I was just looking for what the general 'rule' was..I thought there was one..but obviously there is not.
> 
> Like a 50 year old woman, may feel like a girl, act like one or call herself a girl..but she is not a girl..she is a mature woman. ..i was thinking in those same lines i guess..



Emjaybbw,

There is no written "rule" for when bbw ends and ssbbw begins. 

That said, some years ago when NAAFA started their special interest group for Superiszed women, the definition that they used was, that when you are no longer able to shop in regular plus sized brick and mortar shops, meaning a size 4X and up, was considered to be Supersized. 

The point being once you cross into that point where it is hard to shop for clothing, you need a seatbelt extender, you have problems with accommodations, you need a 2nd airline seat, etc., etc., then you would likely be considered Supersized.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> bbwforumbbwforumbbwforum




noonehasbotheredtosubmitaproposalforone


----------



## mossystate (Apr 18, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> noonehasbotheredtosubmitaproposalforone



minewasageneralwishingkindalikehowmendidthesamehopingforanfaforumanditisnotaboutnotbotheringitisintheworkslikereallyintheworks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> minewasageneralwishingkindalikehowmendidthesamehopingforanfaforumanditisnotaboutnotbotheringitisintheworkslikereallyintheworks



Eh? Wha?????


Could you repeat that please?


----------



## Adrian (Apr 18, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Emjaybbw,
> There is no written "rule" for when bbw ends and ssbbw begins.
> That said, some years ago when NAAFA started their special interest group for Superiszed women, the definition that they used was, that when you are no longer able to shop in regular plus sized brick and mortar shops, meaning a size 4X and up, was considered to be Supersized.


Sandie yes, that was back before Dimensions Magazine. I didn't remember the size 4X but, I do remember blouse size "48". They made the cut-off there because the few retail outlets that had a few cloths (intimates & outer) for large women seemed to stop many styles at size "48". So above size "48" the term they used was Super-Size BBW.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, fudge. I had to get a size 4x work shirt...that is too tight. Does that make me super size?


----------



## furious styles (Apr 19, 2009)

it's all a state of mind, yo.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 19, 2009)

One thing never really discussed is who's version of how many inches constitutes one particular size. How many times have you gotten ready to purchase an outfit only to find the size printed on the label is off by a significant margin. The spread in sizes can vary by two sizes from one manufacturer to another.
So forget the labels and buy what fits you and just be damn happy that the size acceptance movement has been successful!

I remember the olden days when trying to find a size nursing maternity cloths or a size "46D" nursing bra would take the better part of a day to get driving from one plus size store to another. I once took my wife as far as fifty miles in order to purchase clothing she needed. LB nor some of the other chain stores had what my wife needed, so we drove. I am talking about the late 1960s and mid-1970s. The only other alternative would be to use a catalog and wait a couple weeks and hope what you ordered would fit you the way you had hoped.

Adrian


----------



## Suze (Apr 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, fudge. I had to get a size 4x work shirt...that is too tight. Does that make me super size?


dunno. how tight... IS TIGHT???? :smitten::eat2::smitten:


-----:doh:------

you didn't ask me! :blush:






PIXPLZ!!!:batting:


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, fudge. I had to get a size 4x work shirt...that is too tight. Does that make me super size?



No, Greenie, my lovely neighbor, you're 
beautiful, regardless of the shirt size.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

imfree said:


> No, Greenie, my lovely neighbor, you're
> beautiful, regardless of the shirt size.:bow:



Thank you Edgar  



SEE THAT SUZE???? Now THAT is how you treat a Lady....or womminz that act trampy and talk about cawk all the time. No real difference there you see...... 

Wait.......nevermind.....:blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> noonehasbotheredtosubmitaproposalforone



Actually, we have.


----------



## Pitch (May 14, 2011)

I'm told I am solidly "bbw" at 287. But was I SSBBW at 326?

I have no idea. O: BBW it is, then.


----------



## Adrian (May 14, 2011)

Pitch, the phrase Super Size Big Beautiful Woman (SSBBW) was coined by NAAFA back in the 1970s. It was started by the "special interest group" (SIG) for the very large women. These women had found most clothing companies such as Lane Bryant, did not stock much in the way of clothing above a size dress/blouse of #28/#48. So this group coined the phrase "Super Size Big Beautiful Woman" -SSBBW to describe all of the women who were in this size group. In the original concept, neither nor weight were factors... just dress size.
I hope this helps?


----------



## Pitch (May 14, 2011)

Adrian said:


> Pitch, the phrase Super Size Big Beautiful Woman (SSBBW) was coined by NAAFA back in the 1970s. It was started by the "special interest group" (SIG) for the very large women. These women had found most clothing companies such as Lane Bryant, did not stock much in the way of clothing above a size dress/blouse of #28/#48. So this group coined the phrase "Super Size Big Beautiful Woman" -SSBBW to describe all of the women who were in this size group. In the original concept, neither nor weight were factors... just dress size.
> I hope this helps?



Hunh, actually that does explain a lot...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

First, when I was little (hee hee) I was considered 'chubette'.

Then plus-size, then queen-size, then I heard there was a BBW and SSBBW and even Ultra or USSBBW.

I prefer Empress of the Universe. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 14, 2011)

Adrian said:


> Pitch, the phrase Super Size Big Beautiful Woman (SSBBW) was coined by NAAFA back in the 1970s. It was started by the "special interest group" (SIG) for the very large women. These women had found most clothing companies such as Lane Bryant, did not stock much in the way of clothing above a size dress/blouse of #28/#48. So this group coined the phrase "Super Size Big Beautiful Woman" -SSBBW to describe all of the women who were in this size group. In the original concept, neither nor weight were factors... just dress size.



Eh, kinda. What it basically means now (IMHO) is this - if you can't buy clothes in a brick and mortar store anymore (ie, if you can no longer fit into a 32/34ish size) you're an SSBBW.


----------



## bigmac (May 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eh, kinda. What it basically means now (IMHO) is this - if you can't buy clothes in a brick and mortar store anymore (ie, if you can no longer fit into a 32/34ish size) you're an SSBBW.



Great functional real world definition. Its simple and neatly avoids the problems associated with weight cut offs.

Also, is it my imagination or have plus size stores been cutting back on their over size 26/28 offerings?


----------



## FatAndProud (May 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eh, kinda. What it basically means now (IMHO) is this - if you can't buy clothes in a brick and mortar store anymore (ie, if you can no longer fit into a 32/34ish size) you're an SSBBW.



By this definition, I am not an ssbbw. This scares me lol


----------



## Fox (May 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eh, kinda. What it basically means now (IMHO) is this - if you can't buy clothes in a brick and mortar store anymore (ie, if you can no longer fit into a 32/34ish size) you're an SSBBW.



I thought an SSBBW was size 24 and up. :huh:


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

I am a size 26....would i be considered a SSBBW??


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 15, 2011)

Fox said:


> I thought an SSBBW was size 24 and up. :huh:



Haha, no, definitely not. I've never seen it defined as that small.



fluffyandcute said:


> I am a size 26....would i be considered a SSBBW??



Most likely not. I've never seen an SSBBW defined as anything under a 28, clothing-wise, and to me even that is pushing it.

If people insist on weight limits, 350 is about where it's at, depending on height. 

Again, all of this is just my opinion.


----------



## Kamily (May 15, 2011)

By those definitions Im just a BBW then but its cool.


----------



## mossystate (May 15, 2011)

You're fat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> First, when I was little (hee hee) I was considered 'chubette'.
> 
> Then plus-size, then queen-size, then I heard there was a BBW and SSBBW and even Ultra or USSBBW.
> 
> I prefer Empress of the Universe. It has a nice ring to it.



I think Head Bitch in Charge of Fairyland sounds swell for me, too. :wubu:



I am a size 24 and I currently weigh 268. (I'm only 5'4") Don't think clothing size defines it as well as weight/height ratio maybe does.


I'm fat, too, btw.


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Head Bitch in Charge of Fairyland sounds swell for me, too. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that


----------



## Kamily (May 15, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Head Bitch in Charge of Fairyland sounds swell for me, too. :wubu:
> 
> I am a size 24 and I currently weigh 268. (I'm only 5'4") Don't think clothing size defines it as well as weight/height ratio maybe does.
> 
> I'm fat, too, btw.





We are the same size, weight and height. I agree with the HBIC! 

Im not fat, Im Phat.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 20, 2011)

i used to think BBW was 300 pounds and SSBBW was 500 pounds or more.:huh:  :blink: looks like i was way off.lol


----------

